# Part of his foreskin stuck on penis, help!



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok both ped´s i´ve seen have told be it´s not "completely" stuck and if I push it back it will eventually un-stick
the problem is that it´s stuck right beside his uretra hole (correct name?). when he pees, it comes out to the side in the beggining and then straight.

does anyone think that it´s better to operate that small part that´s stuck, no circ, now that he´s little or try to un-stick it and risk that it doesn´t come off and have to operate when he´s older?

one thing: any cream that may help the foreskin to un-stick?
one of the peds gave me an antibiotic cream for when it may bet a little red but no antibiotics nor steroids for us. thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

As long as he can pee- I say leave it be.

-Angela


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paakbaak* 
Ok both ped´s i´ve seen have told be it´s not "completely" stuck and if I push it back it will eventually un-stick
the problem is that it´s stuck right beside his uretra hole (correct name?). when he pees, it comes out to the side in the beggining and then straight.

does anyone think that it´s better to operate that small part that´s stuck, no circ, now that he´s little or try to un-stick it and risk that it doesn´t come off and have to operate when he´s older?

one thing: any cream that may help the foreskin to un-stick?
one of the peds gave me an antibiotic cream for when it may bet a little red but no antibiotics nor steroids for us. thanks!

The general rule of thumb is that if he is peeing ok then there isn't really a problem. As far a separation goes this will occur with time and it is generally not a good idea to push back your son's foreskin to get it unstuck. Your son can be taught to retract it in the bath as far as he can comfortably pull it and this will eventually free that part. Does that help you?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

How old is your ds? The foreskin can take many years to come loose all the way around the glans. Urinating sideways is not a problem other than the mess so no way would I mess with it just because of that. Until puberty hits I would even consider having any form of surgery done.

Please read this link http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732 and if you havnt read the stickies at the top Warning and Definition please do so.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

His foreskin will release in time on it's own. It does not need any help or hurrying.

Dr. Fleiss wrote a great article about all the little variations that can come up with an intact penis which docs will sometimes consider to need "intervention" of some kind, and why it's virtually never so. Here's what he says about peeing ion funny directions.

>>>>From Dr. Fleiss's article>>>>>
[Reason given for intervention]: Your son sprays when he urinates. Circumcision will correct this.

[DR. Fleiss's response]: In almost every intact boy, the urine stream flows out of the urinary opening in the glans and through the foreskin in a neat stream. During the process of penile growth and development, some boys go through a period where the urine stream is diffused. Undoubtedly, many of these boys take great delight in this phase, while mothers, understandably, find it less amusing. If your boy has entered a spraying phase, simply instruct him to retract his foreskin enough to expose the meatus when he urinates. He will soon outgrow this phase.

>>>>>>>>>>

Here's the full article: a must-read for all parents of intact boys:
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

BTW, my older son's foreskin stayed attached to the glans very near the urinary opening, for quite a while when he was little. He peed in funny directions for a while. It went away as the foreskin eventually became completely separately.

Short answer: Leave it alone. It's fine!

Gillian


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

thank you very very much for your quick replies!

yes, he pees fine. it´s just the begining...

when i started to pull it back, he got the hang of it and loooves to do it aaaaaaall the time! glad for this.

he´s 2.5yo.

no, i haven´t read the stickies...i will do so right away!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
BTW, my older son's foreskin stayed attached to the glans very near the urinary opening, for quite a while when he was little. He peed in funny directions for a while. It went away as the foreskin eventually became completely separately.

how old was your son when his foreskin retracted?

thank you very much!!!!


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

ok...ADHESIONS!!!!! got it!


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

As long as he can pee, leave it be!









The only person who should retract your son's foreskin is your son.







Just make sure you tell/show him to always put it back.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paakbaak* 
how old was your son when his foreskin retracted?

My son did not retract at all till he was 8, then the foreskin opening quickly started getting looser and looser and almost over night it became completely retractable.

THere is a wide range of ages at which boys become retractable. Usually by the end of adolescence, with an average age of about 10 years, though it may become retractable at any age. It'll take care of itself.

Gillian


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks! i sure hope so


----------

